# lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2011)

*lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

hallo ich habe folgende grafikkarte EVGA GeForce GTX 580 DS   SuperClocked. die karte verfügt über 2 kleine lüfter. von einem ist nun   ein " ruder " abgebrochen, seitdem läuft die karte unrund, der ganze   rechner ist, wenn die karte unter last läuft am vibrieren. anscheinend   ist ein gehäuselüfter kabel ist den grafikkarten lüfter  gekommen. kann   mir einer einen neuen kühlkörper für die karte empfehelen? habe ich   garantieverlust wenn ich den kühler der karte auswechsle?

mfg


----------



## Jamrock (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Das klingt ja ganz schlecht. Erstmal würde ich den PC aufmachen und mal genau nachschauen und evtl Kabel sicher drum rum legen.
Garantieverlust wirst du keinen haben (zumin ist das fast immer so bei EVGA).
Deine Karte ist glaube ich ein Eigendesign, weshalb sich die Kühlersuche schwierig gestallten wird.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

kann man da auch einfach nür den lüfter austauschen? die lüfter die montiert sind haben 3 löcher für schrauben, solche habe ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht gefunden.

mfg


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Schick das Teil zurück, oder tausche den ganzen Kühler.
Durch die Vibrationen tust du deinem System keinen Gefallen.

Kannst du mal nem Pic von der GraKa machen?
Mich würde interessieren, wie der Lüfter aussieht und wie er befestigt ist.

EDIT: Das mit den Bildern hat sich erledigt. Hab mir Pics aus dem Netz angesehen.
         Ich würde die Karte zur RMA geben.


----------



## Stefan010796 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Also bei EVGA hast du soweit ich weiß am längsten Garantie von allen Anbietern!
Wie mein Vorposter bereits schrieb , schick das Teil einfach zurück auf Wartung...weil wenn du einen anderen Kühler auf der GraKa verbaust , verfällt (sogar bei EVGA) die Garantie!


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*



Stefan010796 schrieb:


> ...weil wenn du einen anderen Kühler auf der GraKa verbaust , verfällt (sogar bei EVGA) die Garantie!


 
Ja, nicht ganz, die Karte muss nur im Auslieferungszustand ( also mit originalem Kühler) zurück.

Allerdings sollte man beim Kühlerwechsel keine Kratzer auf der Karte hinterlassen.
Sollte ein Defekt auftreten und er ist auf die Folgen des Umbaus zurück zu führen, dann wird auch EVGA die RMA verweigern.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

habe hier mal ein bild angehängt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Ich würde da auch keine Experimente machen und die Karte einschicken, warum selbst was bezahlen wenn es nicht nötig ist? Ist zwar ärgerlich und kostet Zeit aber ist einzig sinnvolle Weg


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde da auch keine Experimente machen und die Karte einschicken, warum selbst was bezahlen wenn es nicht nötig ist? Ist zwar ärgerlich und kostet Zeit aber ist einzig sinnvolle Weg


 
Letztlich definitiv am sinnvollsten!


----------



## Per4mance (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

erstmal einschicken und warten was die sagen. ansonsten kannst immer noch selber hand anlegen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Nur mal so,...

Wie hast du das eigentlich geschafft, dass das Ruder abgebrochen ist?


----------



## steinschock (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Hol dir bei EVGA ne RMA-Nummer, und wende dich mal an EVGA Europe.

Über EVGA dauert es nicht solang wie über den Händler.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

kann mir einer eine guten kühler für ne gtx 580 empfehlen?

mfg


----------



## Jackey555 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Alpenföhn Peter


----------



## meratheus (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> kann mir einer eine guten kühler für ne gtx 580 empfehlen?
> 
> mfg


 
Thermalright Shaman, Arctic XTREME Plus I oder II... demnach welches Design die GTX580 hat, ja der Peter hat auch sehr viel Power!!!


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

und wie seht es mit dem prolimatech kühler aus? Prolimatech VGA Kühler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör. die karte ist ein eigendesign, deswegen weiß ich nicht genau welcher kühler passt

*mfg
*


----------



## meratheus (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

der ist auch noch ausreichend, jedoch fallen die Temperaturen da etwas höher aus.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...n-vs-prolimatech-mk-13-mit-der-gtx-570-a.html

Edit: Wobei, bei einer GTX580 bin ich mir *nicht mehr sicher*. Dem MK-13 ging an meiner GTX470 ab einer VID>1.05V schon der Puste aus.


----------



## Jackey555 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Ich würde den Peter nehmen, da man dort die Lüfter tauschen bzw selbst wählen kann und somit sehr geringe Drehzahlen fahren kann. Die minimalen 800rpm beim Arctic XTREME wären mir schon zu laut unter idle. Zumal kann man bei einem Lagerschaden auch einfach den Lüfter austauschen.

Der Shaman kühlt den Chip sehr gut, aber die VRMS werden im Vergleich zum Peter sehr heiß.

Insgesamt gewinnt für mich also der Peter, gerade bei so einem Wattboliden.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

in den beschreibung im inet steht, das man beim promilatech mk 13 beim einbau auf einer gtx 580/570 die grundplatte drin lassen kann. was ist denn die grundplatte?

mfg


----------



## Jackey555 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Mach den Kühler ab und du siehst es. Sowas wie eine Backplate nur auf der anderen Seite des PCBs. Befindet sich praktisch zwischen Kühler und PCB. Wenn man die drauflassen kann ist schon ein Vorteil, geht aber beim Peter auch. Der MK 13 ist meiner Meinung nach etwas zu schwach, v.a. wenn man noch OC will bis sonstwo.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

aso muss man dann die ramblöcke noch bekleben oder kann man die teile dann auch weglassen?

mfg


----------



## meratheus (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

die Verwendung der Grundplatte hat einige Vorteile, sowie auch Nachteile. 

1V. Das PCB biegt Aufgrund des hohen Gewichtes des Kühlers nicht durch, oder andersrum es stabilisert das PCB
2V. Durch die Verwendung der Grundplatte ist das Anbringen der mitgelieferten Kühlkörper für den Speicher und Spannungswandler nicht notwendig
3V. Die Spannungswandler der Karte profitieren ebenfalls aus thermischer Sicht. Die Grundplatte besteht aus Aluminium was die Wärme sehr gut auf nimmt und über die große Fläche besser abgibt, im Vergleich zu den mitgelieferten Kühlkörpern.

1N. Die Kanten am Rand der Grundplatte (Ref. Design) behindern leicht den Airflow. Die sorgen für eine Bildung eines kleinen Luftpolsters was etwas schlechter zirkuliert.
2N. Um den EKL Alpenföhn Peter mit Grundplatte installieren zu können, muß erst die Grundplatte deinstalliert werden, um den daran installierten Lüfter deinstallieren zu können. Wer nicht vorsichtig und sorgfälltig arbeitet kann sich das PCB beschädigen.
3N. Nicht alle GTX580 können mit Grundplatte verwendet werden, da es einige Custom Designs gibt, die von der Grundplatte her nicht mit dem Peter kompatibel sind. Da sollte mann sich vorher an den Support wenden. Für GTX580 im Nvidia Ref. Design gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

also ich habe ja die evga ds sc die hat ja 2 axial und keinen radiallülfter. so wie ich das vorhin gesehen habe steckt der momentan befestigte kühlkörper nur auf der gpu eine grundplatte ist dort anscheinend garnicht vorhanden. jedoch scheinen die Vram klotze und/spannungswandler sowieso freizuliegen....... muss man die kühlkörper bei solchen karten befestigen?

mfg


----------



## meratheus (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Stimmt, du bist ja der Lüfterbruch Thread 

Die DS habe ich bis heute noch nicht live vor mir gehabt, deshalb habe ich keine Kenntnis wie es unter dem Gehäuse aussieht. Aber die Kühlerkörper für Speicher und Spannungswandler solltest du auf jeden Fall mit verwenden.


----------



## Scorpio78 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Der Peter ist nen gutes Teil, verwende den selber und kann den nur empfehlen.

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Alpenföhn Peter "Snow Edition"


----------



## Gnome (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Schick das Ding ein und schmier denen Honig ums Maul. Kein Wort vom Kabel, was in den Lüfter kam erwähnen. Sag einfach, dass vor ner Woche ein Blatt vom Lüfter plötzlich abgebrochen ist und seitdem deine Grafikkarte unrund läuft und du das über die Garantie abwickeln möchtest. EVGA muss die Karte tauschen. Ist ein Garantiefall. Demnach - einschicken, du kriegst nach 2-4 Wochen eine neue Grafikkarte und kannst dann glücklich wieder zocken 

Einen neuen Grafikkartenkühler würde ich nicht in Erwähnung ziehen. Bei EVGA hast du zwar keinen Garantieverlust beim Kühlerwechsel, trotzdem wäre mir der Aufwand dafür nicht wirklich sinnvoll und bringen tut es im Endeffekt auch nicht. Der Standardkühler von EVGA reicht völlig aus.

Prolimatech MK13 ist top, aber die Passivkühler für Chips und Spawas sind Mist. Die fallen nach ner Zeit ab - halten nicht. Wenn es unbedingt ein neuer Kühler sein muss, würde ich nur den Alpenföhn Peter in Erwähnung ziehen. Momentan untopbar eigentlich.


----------



## Scorpio78 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Allerdings, wenn du das Lüfterblatt noch hast, mit nem Tröpfchen Sekundenkleber kriegste das wieder dran.
Keine Sorge wegen der Umwucht. Mach die gleiche Menge Kleber auch auf die gegenüberliegende Seite.


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

mal ganz blöd gefragt... wenn ich gegenüberliegende auch abmache? müsste doch auch gehen, oder?


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

jo ich lasse es glaube auch, meine evga ist nämlich glaub auch kein referenzdesign......


----------



## Scorpio78 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> mal ganz blöd gefragt... wenn ich gegenüberliegende auch abmache? müsste doch auch gehen, oder?


 
Wird funtionieren, der Lüfter wird dadurch aber lauter.


----------



## meratheus (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Die Frage ist doch nicht dein Ernst.?! Schick das gute Stück an EVGA.


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Ja schick die ganze Karte zurück an Evga


----------



## Gnome (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

Mit Kleber rumpfuschen würd ich net. Das gibt definitiv keine Garantie mehr 

Undn 2. Blatt abbrechen...ich weiß ja nicht was ihr frühstück ...auf solche Ideen komm ich nie


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Nein, kleben würd ich lieber lassen


----------



## Shooot3r (1. August 2011)

*AW: lüfterbruch EVGA GTX 580*

oo habe sie heute zurückgeschickt, mal gucken wie laneg es dauert....


----------

